# Which long stay visa



## Fazlar (6 mo ago)

Hi all,

We are very recent property owners in France and are now looking at applying for a Long Stay Visa, step 1 of applying for residency I believe.

The property we have will require renovating and ultimately we will want to start a lifestyle business of holiday lets, gites and rooms in around a years time.

We'd want to be on-site whilst the renovations are happening, plus use the property for family holidays. 

We wouldn't be looking to be there fulltime for around another year and a half.

What I'm not sure on is which long stay visa option we should go for

Any advice here would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------

